# Sabot bullets in a Hawkins?



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 16, 2009)

I've never tried them before because up until this year the only legal load for a muzzleloarder was a lead bullet but this year it's ok to use a saboted copper jacket. It's hard for me to switch when the T/C MaxiHunter in 350gr. works well out of my rifle. Just wondering is there really any advantage to the sabot jacketed bullets cause it sure isn't price?


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 16, 2009)

*bullets*

The in-line muzzel loaders that shoot the sabot bullets have a different barrel twist. i tried them in my t/c hawkin and they dont shoot good at all


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 16, 2009)

Just me, but I only shoot round ball in my Hawken and use the sabots in my inline. Has nothing to do with effectiveness, just want to shoot traditional ammo from a traditional rifle.


----------



## bublewis (Sep 16, 2009)

They give higher velocity/flatter trajectory.  If your gun shoots the maxi-hunter accurately, it will probably shoot a sabot as well.  I've shot sabots in several T/C caplocks with 1-48" twist that worked fine.  I also like the maxi-hunters and Hornady Great Plains bullet.  In my sidelocks.  Something else to consider is that you can buy sabots in bulk and the jacketed bullets to go in them in bulk; this will save you lots of money.


----------



## jkoch (Sep 16, 2009)

I can tell you that my TC Hawken 50 cal. loves 260 gr. Nosler JHP pushed by 95 gr. 777


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 16, 2009)

You should give them a try and see how they group out of YOUR rifle. Out of a box of 20 you can try 6 three round groups with a couple to spare. 

Honestly what matters is the twist rate on your rifle. A 1-60 slow twist rifle which likes PRB most likely will not like sabbots but might shoot conicals well enough for you. A 1-48 twist rifle should shoot PRB and CONICALS well enough and not like the sabbots. A 1-32 rifle will like conicals and shoot sabbots pretty well but probably wont like PRB. The modern inlines which like sabbots are generally a 1-28 twist and they may like conicals well enough but they don't generally like PRB.

Honestly it all depends on YOUR particular rifle and if you think you might want to try a different projectile then do so, you may be pleasantly surprised.

Sand: uumm the lead conicals are almost as traditional as a round ball. They were developed when it was realized that rifling would stabilize a longer projectile and there were benefits to the extra mass of those projectiles. Twist rate wasn't so well understood as it is today until Whitworth did his thing. Fact is by shooting only PRB you are limiting your effective range (by the way I shoot PRB almost exclusively myself but I wont limit myself to them, I have several different conicals and sabbotted projectiles I need to try out in my rifle and I am shooting a 1-48 twisted flintlock).


----------

